# bought as rhom



## catattack (Apr 11, 2006)

Can someone tell me one and for all if it is a guyana rhom or altuvei?

another pic


----------



## catattack (Apr 11, 2006)

no thoughts? please i need to know...if altuvei im selling


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Looks to me like your selling it regardless. Get some clearer flank shots and you wil get a better opinion.


----------



## catattack (Apr 11, 2006)

ya im leaving thursday and since its not a rhom im going to get rid of him and the tank now


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

I dont see why you are not keeping it just because it is not a rhom. Altuvie is much more rare and can be a very nice looking speciman. you should cheeck out this link from OPEFE

http://www.opefe.com/altuvei.html


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

haha the guy decided it was an altuvei to him and is currently selling him as such.


----------



## catattack (Apr 11, 2006)

Paul said:


> haha the guy decided it was an altuvei to him and is currently selling him as such.


He is one...After a lot of time ive spent today looking them up...he fits the criteria exactly...Im selling him Paul and i know you want him...


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

tummypony said:


> haha the guy decided it was an altuvei to him and is currently selling him as such.


He is one...After a lot of time ive spent today looking them up...he fits the criteria exactly...Im selling him Paul and i know you want him...








[/quote]







ok. you are the noob turned piranha expert. just recently you were sure it was a vinny rhom.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I think it's a baby nattereri....or maybe a peacock bass of some sort?


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Rodgers said:


> I think it's a baby nattereri....or maybe a peacock bass of some sort?


----------



## catattack (Apr 11, 2006)

you guys are right...im just a dumb ass newbie who has a life outside of piranha-fury...I cant wait until my status is psychotic!!! haha And to think i was going to buy hopefully, finally a real black p from rogers aquatics...i would not be sarcastic with projected customers pal...


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

tummypony said:


> you guys are right...im just a dumb ass newbie who has a life outside of piranha-fury...I cant wait until my status is psychotic!!! haha And to think i was going to buy hopefully, finally a real black p from rogers aquatics...i would not be sarcastic with projected customers pal...


Burned


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

can i speak to the manager? lol


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Man that fish is hotter than any rhom ...except maybe Twitcho's. I would keep him....rhoms are quite common...


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

jaejae said:


> Man that fish is hotter than any rhom ...except maybe Twitcho's. I would keep him....rhoms are quite common...


I totally agree with you jaejae.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Nuggs said:


> Man that fish is hotter than any rhom ...except maybe Twitcho's. I would keep him....rhoms are quite common...


I totally agree with you jaejae.
[/quote]

Thanks Nuggs. How about some more pics of your sanchezi and some more full tank shots???









Jay


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

jaejae said:


> Man that fish is hotter than any rhom ...except maybe Twitcho's. I would keep him....rhoms are quite common...


I totally agree with you jaejae.
[/quote]

Thanks Nuggs. How about some more pics of your sanchezi and some more full tank shots???









Jay








[/quote]
Yea allright I will take some new pics and post them up sometime this weekend.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Nuggs said:


> Man that fish is hotter than any rhom ...except maybe Twitcho's. I would keep him....rhoms are quite common...


I totally agree with you jaejae.
[/quote]

Thanks Nuggs. How about some more pics of your sanchezi and some more full tank shots???









Jay








[/quote]
Yea allright I will take some new pics and post them up sometime this weekend.








[/quote]

I can't wait...


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

That is a very handsome fish. I would take that fish over a rhom anyday! If I were you, I would really reconsider keeping him.








~Taylor~


----------



## rawsx (May 1, 2006)

you stole my fish
View attachment 105397


----------



## catattack (Apr 11, 2006)

haha...and i made some money off of him too..


----------

